# ISO assistant cook



## Green Chow

I have a growing catering business in the Bay Area, and am looking for a part time assistant cook. Ideally, someone who has experience with health focused and varied cuisines.


----------



## Green Chow

Krishna Kumar said:


> Thank you for sharing this i will refer one of my friend


Thank you!


----------



## Munaz

Green Chow said:


> I have a growing catering business in the Bay Area, and am looking for a part time assistant cook. Ideally, someone who has experience with health focused and varied cuisines.


Hello, I am Munaz. I have 9 year's of experience in Culinary Area, Familiar with Healthy, Vegan and Vedic Cusine. I wish to know more about this job.
Regards,
Munaz


----------

